
Judge Forces David Copperfield to Reveal Famous Magic Trick - Tomte
http://time.com/5247771/david-copperfield-lawsuit-magic-trick/
======
jonballant
I was hoping for something more exciting than "they walked through some dirty
passageways to the back of the room". Magic must be easy.

